# This I How Robert Mueller and His Band Of Thugs Need To Be Handled Going Forward !!



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

*This clip says it all....and Quite CLEARLY !*








*This is how the Deep State Criminals Need to be handled from here on out......*


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

*And it's a representation of the FBI....isn't that SWEET !*

*A swift kick to Mueller's nutsack that clip is !!!!!*


----------

